# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  نقض محرمانگی منبع اطلاعاتی (سرور)

## arsalansalar

سلام
یک سوال داشتم که آیا نقض محرمانگی داده و در حال تبادل می تواند منجر به نقض محرمانگی منبع اطلاعاتی (سرور) شود؟
اگر پاسخ مثبت است چه مثالی می شود برایش زد؟

----------

